# For the GIRLS: Celebrated or not?



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Nothing happened for me. I got mine really late (14 or 15), so I'd already been through the school required "girls meeting" where such things were discussed. My Mom said something like "Oh, finally." and bought some pads and that was that.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

in some cultures they have bigger celebrations with relatives and such. a peer at school who i believe was indian was saying how for her first period her family put on a celebration which had some specific rituals and she received gifts. interesting.


it wasn't really celebrated for me. mine was pretty awful actually. i was at summer camp the first time.. ugh. when i got home my mum and i didn't really talk about it in depth, she just gave me pads to use. ohh and it got even better cause the next early morning we had to leave for a 24hour trip (two flights) all the way to the mediterrean. that was really stressful for me :/


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

celebrating it is a good idea. it promotes openness about the topic which may hopefully have your daughter feeling more comfortable to be open about other personal topics she will deal with later on. i don't think i felt that way as much as i should have.

the cake thing is sweet of your mum. did she decorate or write anything on it?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't tell anyone. I never mentioned my period as a teenager, and I always bought my own pads and tampons and hid them so my mom wouldn't notice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I told my mom I got it, left the room, and never brought it up again.

It seems really...foreign to me that people would openly talk about it or celebrate it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Aurora said:


> I dont really remember too much about exactly what she did, I was 11! it happened overnight and I woke mum up to tell her. lol. But I know that I felt like it was accepted and that it wasnt taboo. I know she baked a cake and said congradulations. lol.
> 
> I think its a great thing to be open and honest with your mother, but I think now that my sister and I are older, we think we go a bit far sometimes. I mean.. there is NOTHING we dont talk about with our mother.. NOTHING.  I guess thats why sometimes I have no problem talking about things that others dont really want to know. lol.


i think thats fantastic, its great to be so open about everything.

i did feel it was accepted but i still wasn't something i could talk about easily, with my mum i was still nervous about it but especially with other family members i couldn't talk about it at all. which is weird when you think about it. if you have a health problem giving you physical pain and emotional distress you'd be open about it, you'd think. i was living with my grandparents and brother for a while the summer after i got it soo i couldn't just be like "sorry grandma and grandpa and [brother], the reason i was taking so long in my room and why i don't want to swim is because i'm on my period", when they would ask a question with everyone else in the room.

then there was the whole SA thing that made it all extra difficult...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I dunno about this thread.

I was behind Kelly and everyone else a few days ago. But as I am reading this thread now all I can think of are creepy men who are masturbating while reading young girls' posts about their periods, at what age they had their first one, if they are using tampax or whatever and so on.

I am a feminist and I will stand up for our right to be free and talk of whatever, whenever. But I am also 34 and have seen a few things. There are many leering men lurking in many corners! Being free means not to be made to shut up by men, true. But while you are revealing very intimate things about yourselves here you are playing right into the hands of those who try to keep you down.

Young girls who innocently reveal very intimate details about their sexuality while not realising that they are being watched (i.e. read) by the predator is the ultimate pornographic fantasy of those men!

And how do you know that not one of them will sign up and pretend to be a girl and ask you stuff? 

There is a grey area between being free to talk and victimising oneself. Keep your wits about you. Stand up for your right to talk but don't do it when voyeurists and predators can listen.

Edit: add: So basically I think this thread should go into the women's section.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

That's so sweet, that your Mum baked a cake for you! I recall feeling less than happy when I got mine. Still hate periods - yuck yuck yuck! Mum told me that gettting hers made her feel special and grown up, and part of her wanted to run around telling everyone she knew (not that she could - taboo!)


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Lisa said:


> I dunno about this thread.
> 
> I was behind Kelly and everyone else a few days ago. But as I am reading this thread now all I can think of are creepy men who are masturbating while reading young girls' posts about their periods, at what age they had their first one, if they are using tampax or whatever and so on.
> 
> ...


I don't really care if some internet perv is getting his jollies reading this. If someone could sign up and pretend to be a girl, then he could ask for access to the women's group. Internet pervs are only dangerous when they groom kids and meet with them. I think men should be able to read about periods if they want to - after all, some of them have, or will have daughters.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I was 15, and unfortunately my mom happened to be in the hospital at the time so I was on my own. I'm from the old days, so I had some wierd napkin thing with a belt that my mom had stuck in my closet years before. It wasn't something I would mention to my dad. In short -- there was no celebration. I'll be expecting gifts from all of you when I hit menopause though. :O)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Lisa said:


> I dunno about this thread.
> 
> I was behind Kelly and everyone else a few days ago. But as I am reading this thread now all I can think of are creepy men who are masturbating while reading young girls' posts about their periods, at what age they had their first one, if they are using tampax or whatever and so on.
> 
> ...


come on. you can find creepy internet predators who masturbate to just about anything.

in the members photo section underage members have posted pictures and actually got responses along lines of "too bad you're under 18" from a lot of members. i think posting photos of oneself when they are under legal age is a lot more explicit and more likely to attract creeps than writing about how crummy it was when you got your period at age 11.

can you refer to the intimate details of girls' sexuality that were written here? i can't find them.

quite honestly your logic just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i hate that this discussion is brought up again since it might just get this thread locked when it is not necessary.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I got mine when I was 10, I was thinking, "I hope this isn't what I think it is." And then it was. x_x


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was 12 and it was Christmas eve. I didn't tell my mom until three or four months later. She looked excited and said congratulations. Later that night, she told me not to get pregnant. I'm surprised that we talked about it as much as that; my mom is the sort of person who is deeply offended by pad and tampon commercials.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

When i got mine i told my Mum so I didn't have to go out and buy pads or tampons.
I cant remember how old i was.
But no me getting my period wasn't celebrated.
In fact my family is the type of family that dosent do big celebrations other then birthdays and christmas.
My parents didnt even go out for dinner for the 20th wedding anniversary a few months ago which i think is quite sad.
I have a 2 yr old daughter and when she gets her period im going to say congragulations and i'll take her out for dinner and just make sure theday is special for her.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope no celebration, my mom just looked proud and said "aww my little girl is growing up!" or something to that effect. I started crying because I couldn't go swimming with my friend like I had planned.:rain


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw, you got a cake? That's sweet.
I remember being very mature, I guess, about it at 13. The house was full of women (mom, sister, aunt, me), so I knew about it, plus I'd had sex ed like three months before. I basically went and told my mom and she told me to clean up and gave me what I needed and there was no more talk about it.

I have experienced other girls being completely unprepared for it and I honestly feel for them. My 'friend' in 6th grade got it at school, on a field trip, and she seriously thought she was dying or sick or something. Our group of friends, if you can call them that, were prepared and we talked her through everything and took her to the teacher and all that. I'm not judging, but I think it's rather weird to never tell your female child about what will happen to her. Otherwise, she'll end up getting it, maybe in place like a restaurant where my friend got hers, crying, hysterical, and unprepared because she has no idea what is going on.



monkeymagic86 said:


> I have a 2 yr old daughter and when she gets her period im going to say congragulations and i'll take her out for dinner and just make sure theday is special for her.


If I have kids, I plan to do the same thing with my girl(s).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Whats to celebrate? Hundreds of painful cramps to come (especially in the middle of the night) and unknown amounts of $$ spent on pads, tampons and heat pads over the years?

I got mine at 13, my mom said "congratulations." I thought it was the lamest thing to say ever at the time and still do for some reason. Ugh. So then we went out to buy pads. I think that was it.
The second time I got it it was on a 3 hour long bus trip on the way to a school field trip. I had full blown cramps (which no one had thought to warn me of so I had no idea what was wrong) for the very first time. They hurt so bad I threw up.


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

Aurora said:


> 1st thread yay! Okay.
> I have always wondered if in your culture or family tradition is a girls 1st period celebrated or kept 'hush hush'. When I got mine, my mother baked a cake? and it was something to be congradulated and celebrated. Like a transition to womanhood. My dad didnt want anything to do with what his girls were going through. Understandable as men just dont know. But with mother, it was more of a congradulations.
> If this baby is a girl, I hope to celebrate the day she gets hers too.
> 
> I guess the whole 'taboo' subject could go back to what your culture, family or traditions find acceptable? Certainly in my family, nothing is taboo. (But occasionally some things are best left out of the kitchen table discussion).


I got mine in 8th grade I was in gym class running around the track (yes I wearing white shorts), I knew somthing was wrong. I went to the bathroom and then I got permission from the nurse to go home. That was it, no big deal in my family or anything.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

awww thats sweet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh, nothing special for me. Required trip to the drug store and some words exchanged with the mother figure.

My "best friend" didn't believe me >.<

I remember when it was a big deal who got it first. Funny to think back on.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My "best friend" didn't believe me >.<
> 
> I remember when it was a big deal who got it first. Funny to think back on.


i know, it is funny. it seemed to be such a major event for that age, girls would talk about it so much. i actually remember my "best friend" at the time trying to trick me that she got it, and acted out PMSymptoms then laughed at me when i took it seriously. there was all this gossip when the first girl of our class got it in 5th grade, to the point where she was teased and i feel bad on it looking back.

that ended for us when we entered grade 7 i'd say, as over the summer it turned out a few of my friends got our periods around the same time. then it was just all "that's it? i don't feel any different. this sucks".


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

we never discussed it at all


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My mom made a big deal out of it and my best friend at the time did, too. But that was it. No cake or party or anything to celebrate it, haha. I'm kinda glad because I felt weird even telling my best friend. I was just caught so off guard...I think I was like...12? *shrugs*


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

At first, as absurd as it seems, I thought it was more likely that what I was experiencing was a serious kidney infection -- I didn't tell anyone about it at first, because I was terrified and just waiting for it to be over. (I had learned about the entire process at school and in books, but for some reason, that all seemed very detached from any sense of myself and what I would experience.) I was 12 years old at the time.

Because I needed products and was a bit scared (and beginning to understand that it wasn't a kidney infection or anything other than menstruation), I did tell my mum about it, perhaps two days after it had started. She seemed mostly embarrassed about it, and didn't really have much to say. Though I shared a room with my older sister, I never told her that I'd gotten it and it wasn't something that we ever discussed _at all_. It was something that I understood to be shameful (or at the very least, embarrassing), and I remember begging my mum absolutely not to tell my dad.

When I was about 17, a close school friend asked me if I'd ever gotten it, which seems illustrative of how private/guarded I was about the entire subject/experience.

It really would have never entered my mind for there to be a celebration, but I'm glad that is the experience for some of the ladies here!  That is what I'd hope to do for my daughter, if I am ever fortunate enough to have one.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i got mine at 11 during a halloween dance at school. it was light so i just used some toilet paper and took one of my mom's pads when i got home. i couldn't bring myself to tell my mom because i didn't want her to make a fuss. she found out about a week later when she was doing the laundry. (we're actually very open about periods and, i guess, physical aspects but none of the emotional, which is very difficult) i remember just feeling sad because i felt like i was losing my childhood.

just the previous year, we had started sex ed and everybody thought it was fun to talk about. it was, it was mystical, we made up a skipping rhyme about it.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

It was really no big thing. I got it really late, like 15 or so, I told my mom, pads were bought. That was that. Lol.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool thread. 

And I support the idea of being open and funky about such things. It's just a natural process.


----------



## RemusLupin (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't even remember my first period. I don't think it was very eventful. I'm pretty sure I knew what was happening, so I was just like, "oh, ok." Definitely no celebration or anything.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I got mine when I was 13. I was in school. 
Yeah, no celebrations. I don't have much enthusiasm for "that time of the month". I hate it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I was 15, so I consider myself lucky. Most of my friends got theirs way before me. And no, there was no celebration. I'd have died. Cramps used to be a damn killer, but I've been on the pill for a while and it helps immensely.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I got mine when I was 11. I didn't really know what it was. I yelled for my mom and she gave me a washcloth to use as a pad. Yuck. I had to introduce her to pads. 

One daughter told her dad when she got it. He told her to wash herself and change her underwear. Duh head. The other daughter got hers playing volleyball, with her swimsuit on. A cousin noticed, told me, I told my daughter, she said 'so?' and wanted to keep playing! OMG. So, I had the cousin escort her to the bathroom to help her out, cause I was too busy sunning myself. Good mom, huh? 

We talk pretty openly about it here. But I remember when I was a young girl being horrified that the bag of pads were left in plain sight. And I remember a friend of mine talking freely about her monthly, and I was all aghast. Huh.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont know about anyone else here but i definatly didnt celebrate my first period,i was too busy with cramps!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> It's like as soon as I turn around, it's time to menstruate again. And two words; breast tenderness.


Oh, man. I hate that one. It's like they hurt if you even touch them sometimes.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

That has to be annoying and there nothing you can do about it (to my knowledge), which just makes me want to hit something, sometimes.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I got mine when I was really young, like 10 or 11...nothing special happened, it wasn't celebrated. It sucked...not something to celebrate over, in my opinion...and I especially didn't think so at the time. lol


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

Haha this thread makes me laugh. I went into puberty early and had to take lupron shots everyday so that my breasts would not grow and I wouldn't menstruate. I remember feeling self conscious about having to take this weird medication, like something was definitely wrong with me. When I was 11, my mom finally decided to take me off the shots and I started my period a couple months later. I remember I was SO excited to finally "be a woman", but my mom was just like "it happens". I wish it had been more celebrated.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

i grew up so repressed. we never talked about anything of that sort. or talked about anything at all really. i was around 15 and was starting to think i might be broken.. and now i kind of wish i was :lol it was pretty much the most awkward 15 second conversation ever and that was it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not celebrated, got it at 12. Wish it was, but my mom had too many of her own problems to bother w/stuff like that.


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

Why am i in this thread?


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Whats to celebrate? Hundreds of painful cramps to come (especially in the middle of the night) and unknown amounts of $$ spent on pads, tampons and heat pads over the years?


The way I see it is that in more traditional societies the role of women is to get married and have children, where areas in western countries women are encouraged to get a career and maybe have 1 or 2 children later on. So this event would be more significant in traditional societies, as it marks the time when women can start to fulfill the "duties" expected of them.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Jinnix said:


> The way I see it is that in more traditional societies the role of women is to get married and have children, where areas in western countries women are encouraged to get a career and maybe have 1 or 2 children later on. So this event would be more significant in traditional societies, as it marks the time when women can start to fulfill the "duties" expected of them.


hmm, thats very true actually.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol i didnt exactly celebrate my first Period..I was actually at school when I got it..not a good place to get your first period lol!


----------



## Nani (Sep 19, 2009)

Nothing happened for me(in the US of muddled European background), but when my own daughters had theirs I took them out to dinner and bought them a gift.

Edit: Allow me to plug the Diva Cup to anyone who doesn't like spending money on pads or tampons.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nani said:


> Nothing happened for me(in the US of muddled European background), but when my own daughters had theirs I took them out to dinner and bought them a gift.
> 
> Edit: Allow me to plug the Diva Cup to anyone who doesn't like spending money on pads or tampons.


be careful or you could get an infraction with that link! :b

and yes it's been mentioned here a couple times. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/so-i-dropped-my-diva-cup-in-the-toilet-70151/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f27/is-that-a-joke-how-was-it-too-much-information-70244/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f27/facepalm-70251/


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

^ lol you thought it was bad for you? Imagine what you sister had to go through. That sucks. 

well I was freakishly young when I got mine (I was 10) but my sister got it a year before me so nobody really cared. We just moved into our new house and my mom was washing dishes when I came up to her and told her. She broke a plate lol and called my sister to help me out. We never talked about it after that and it was awkward between us for the first few days. There's always like a don't ask don't tell policy in our house lol. 

I cried at first because I felt like I had a disease or something :afr. I always had a problem growing up so I also found it depressing. It really is a curse lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> I was basically scarred as a child when my sister began having her first period in the backseat of the car in the middle of a 5 hour trip in 90 degree weather. I was like six so you can probably understand why.


Reading this just made me realize I have no idea when my sister got hers...I kinda feel like a crappy sister now, haha. Oops.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I beat all of you's with where I was the first time it happened.
A theme park:spit I was with my cousin, was feeling weird. Went to the loo
saw the evidence fashioned a 'pad' from some loo paper and went on the roller coaster :lol

My mother was kinda overbearing when it came to educating me
on reproduction/womanly things/gender issues. So I just told her when I got home.

Me and my sister share WAY too much about periods.

...like when you sneeze..hahah


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

^ Wow, now that was horrible timing right there.



flyingspatula said:


> I was basically scarred as a child when my sister began having her first period in the backseat of the car in the middle of a 5 hour trip in 90 degree weather. I was like six so you can probably understand why.


That had to be frightening, for both of you.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Girl_Loner said:


> ...like when you sneeze..hahah


:lol that is the _worst _


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I most certainly don't celebrate it. It usually involves me feeling absolutely terrible, having crying fits over stupid things, no energy, eating every sugary carb I can get my hands on and being paranoid that there's something on the back of my jeans or whatever. Gah. And spending $10 a month on products and painkillers. Freakin' awesome.

Having said that, if you've ever had a pregnancy scare the next period is the BEST THING EVER.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

pita said:


> I was 12 and it was Christmas eve. I didn't tell my mom until three or four months later. She looked excited and said congratulations. Later that night, she told me not to get pregnant. I'm surprised that we talked about it as much as that; my mom is the sort of person who is deeply offended by pad and tampon commercials.


I think it's funny how when they first started advertising them they weren't allowed anything red in the advert, not even nail varnish, nothing, now you get all the intimate details. I'm betting alot of people don't like that.

Aurora I think that's really nice of your mum I've never heard of that. I think it might weird me out if my mum had done that but it's because we never talked about that and personally I didn't see it as a thing to celebrate. But now I think it's good to be open about it and it's nice to see it as a rite of passage. I was really young and didn't know that much about it and it was before we'd even learnt it at school. I know some cultures celebrate the menopause so it's a similar thing it makes sense to me and it's like the triple goddess in pagan cultures the maiden the mother and the crone the crone being the menopause and I think the mother represents menstuation because of fertility. I just know segments of cultures. Was it a religious thing in your family?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

christ~in~me said:


> i dont know about anyone else here but i definatly didnt celebrate my first period,i was too busy with cramps!


Ditto.

Then it took about a year before I discovered ibuprofen and tampons-thank God that happened. My mother was clueless about these things.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Nothing happened for me. I got mine really late (14 or 15), so I'd already been through the school required "girls meeting" where such things were discussed. My Mom said something like "Oh, finally." and bought some pads and that was that.


I was 14 as well...maybe it's a "Mississippi thing" 
My mom told everybody(adults) cus she had thought something was wrong with me since I started later in life and was excited :/ ...I never ever wanted to start my period. I was perfectly fine with never having one, at that time I didn't see the point. I didn't ever want to have kids back then. Now I'm still not sure I do, but glad to have the option. I still wish you could turn it off til it's absolutely useful, even though mine doesn't often hurt very bad and it didn't hurt at all the first time. My sister started at an earlier age than me as well...I think the only reason I got any reaction about it was cause of my age and not really starting.


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is a really interesting thread and I'm kind of shocked I read it because I'm super private about things-not just personal =/

I was 12 ina half. It was a few days before christmas, was in the bathroom and notice blood. I thought I was pushing too hard. I want to my mom and told me and she privately took me to her room.
-one thing you must know, I come from a christian family and was home schooled, so the subject of "sex" had yet to be talked about-until this time =/

I was actually really mad when she told me and overcome with worry I asked if there was anything else I needed to know


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I cried because I didn't want it!


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

When I first got mine it wasn't super *hush hush* but it wasn't celebrated either. It was just kind of...the new thing at the moment..lol. Of course my dad had nothing to do with it. I probably avoided him that week!

I just saw it and was like "Oh, I have my period.". It was really interesting to me. Tampons terrified me. I was 12. It's hard to imagine 8 year olds getting it (this is what I hear these days!)


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish I had a cake on my first period! Lucky you 
Mine was very uneventful. Saw blood, panicked, told mom, and she gave me a pad. I was around 13 or so.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

It was a hush hush for me
My family and I are certainly uncomfortable discussing those types of topics with each other


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, we had a clown over.

Okay, not really. I secretly used toilet paper until I could reduce myself to a trembling mass of menstrual fluid and tell my mother about D-Day (my personal D-Day), and she handed me a box of Kotex. We never spoke of it again. I just pretend that my dad never became aware of me "becoming a woman." To this day, I haven't told him that I've started my period, and I'm well into my 20s. I think it's time for a phone call.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't tell anyone when I first got it, I felt disgusted and shameful about it for some reason, I didn't want to grow up and this was a sign I was.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Aurora said:


> 1st thread yay! Okay.
> I have always wondered if in your culture or family tradition is a girls 1st period celebrated or kept 'hush hush'. When I got mine, my mother baked a cake? and it was something to be congradulated and celebrated. Like a transition to womanhood. My dad didnt want anything to do with what his girls were going through. Understandable as men just dont know. But with mother, it was more of a congradulations.
> If this baby is a girl, I hope to celebrate the day she gets hers too.
> 
> I guess the whole 'taboo' subject could go back to what your culture, family or traditions find acceptable? Certainly in my family, nothing is taboo. (But occasionally some things are best left out of the kitchen table discussion).


no, nothing. well in this country we keep 'hush hush' in everything anyway


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I got mine really early.. At the age of 8. 

I was in the middle of a softball game, wearing white pants.. and I was also the pitcher for the team. When I went to used the restroom, I saw a small red dot and freaked out. 

They had a pool party afterwords and at the time I was glad that my dad said I couldn't go. Unfortunately, I only had my dad, my mother left when I was around 1-3 years of age. So when the period got even more worst, I freaked out even more! I though I damaged myself and thought I was dieing. lol

eventually I had to tell my dad and then he freaked out, he told me that I couldn't play outside until it was done. LOL

He had to go to the neighbor for help because he didn't know what to do. She freaked out because I got it so early. EVERYONE WAS FREAKING OUT! lol 

I did not find it to the portal of going into women hood, I was more upset that I got it. 

and it was weird having my dad get my pads.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmm...thinking back I was 11 maybe 12, I remember telling mum and she was like "oh" and then handed me a book, you don't learn about this stuff in schools here - My aunt called over that day and I expected mum to tell her, for some reason I was disappointed she didn't(or at least when I was there she didn't)....it was crap as we were going on holidays the next day...car trip, aeroplane and having my brother keep asking why I wasn't going swimming...was not nice. I guess it was really hush hush!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

At first I tried to convince myself that it was my butt that was bleeding. Because, yknow, that's better.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

At first I was freaking out, I talked to my doctor and he in fact told me I had started my menstrual cycle. It's weird being the first clinical case of a male period, to be honest I don't really know how to think about it.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Ha, no celebration for me. I didn't even know people did that. I had mine when I was visiting my cousin near the beach. We went to a grocery store bathroom and I was about 13. Luckily, I knew what it was by that age, but I had to ask my aunt for pads, and she only had tampons and I felt stupid cause she had to go out and by me pads :/

My brother also once asked my aunt what a yeast infection was, haha. She had to deal with our awkward kid questions


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I told my mom I got it, left the room, and never brought it up again.
> 
> It seems really...foreign to me that people would openly talk about it or celebrate it.


 Same here.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Not to be a negative Nancy (as my dad says), but why would anyone celebrate it? It totally sucks.

But what's there to talk about and shout to everyone? All girls get it, what's the big deal? You tell your mom, your mom tells you what to expect, that's that.


----------

